# Boiled Green Peanuts



## Uncle Bob (Sep 17, 2011)

*Boiled Green Peanuts*​ ​ ​ ​ *5 lbs of Green Peanuts.....*
*1 Cup of Crab Boil per 5 Lbs of Peanuts....*
*1 Bag of Crab Boil....*
*Water to cover......*

*Boil/Simmer (covered) until peanuts are almost done....I like them slightly al dente. ~~Time will depend of size and maturity of peanuts....*
*When done to your liking...Turn off the heat and let the Spicy soak begin...Taste a few along to check for saltiness....The water will generally be cool when the soak has worked its magic. ~~~ *

*Great Snack for Football Games!!!!*

*Enjoy!  
*


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 17, 2011)

I've always wanted to try these but there aren't a lot of sources for green peanuts in the Northeast.


----------



## SharonT (Sep 17, 2011)

Raw peanuts (green peanuts which have been dried) make good boiled peanuts too - and are more readily available.  
You don't add any salt, Uncle Bob - just the Zatarain's?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Sep 17, 2011)

SharonT said:


> Raw peanuts (green peanuts which have been dried) make good boiled peanuts too - and are more readily available.
> You don't add any salt, Uncle Bob - just the Zatarain's?



 The first ingredient in powdered crab boil *is* salt! No need to add extra.
The bag Crab Boil contains no salt. I've never tried the in shell dry peanuts myself, but have eaten them from a road side stand out of season that I assumed were dry....
Meh....they were just Ok to me....Certainly better than No boiled p-nuts however


----------



## licia (Sep 17, 2011)

Our neighbor at the farm brought us two 5 gallon buckets of green peanuts. We shared them with several family members and kept some for ourselves to eat raw. We still have boiled peanuts in the freezer from last year.


----------



## SharonT (Sep 17, 2011)

Uncle Bob said:


> The first ingredient in powdered crab boil *is* salt! No need to add extra.
> The bag Crab Boil contains no salt. I've never tried the in shell dry peanuts myself, but have eaten them from a road side stand out of season that I assumed were dry....
> Meh....they were just Ok to me....Certainly better than No boiled p-nuts however


 
Okay - just asking - I've never used powdered crab boil - only the liquid crab boil and the stuff in the bag...  and have never made boiled peanuts with anything but salt added... am excited to try this.  I think the dry peanuts require even more soaking time, but we like them.


----------



## giggler (Sep 17, 2011)

When do peanuts go from "green" to "ripe"?..

heck, it's September here...

are'nt they ready for Harvest yet?

Eric, Austin Tx.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Sep 17, 2011)

SharonT said:


> Okay - just asking - I've never used powdered crab boil - only the liquid crab boil and the stuff in the bag...  and have never made boiled peanuts with anything but salt added... am excited to try this.  I think the dry peanuts require even more soaking time, but we like them.



Sharon, I'm excited for you to try boiled (in Crab Boil) peanuts...using either the green or dry ones...Green ones should be all over your area!! ~~ Look for the dry powder....There are three...Regular, Spicy, and Pro. All are good, but the spicy is better than the regular, and the Pro Boil Rocks!!!

 Liquid Boil is Ok. A lot of people use it...I find it has an "artificial" twang...Full disclosure.... I have a big bottle, and I've been guilty of using a small splash when boiling a sack of crawfish...but not with out a full jar of dry powder... and bags. 

Don't let the size of the Dry powder jars intimidate you...The stuff has lots of uses....Good with just boiled corn, and can be used anywhere as a substitute for salt. Hush! don't tell anyone.... Try a little sprinkled on fried chicken as it comes out of the pot....

Have Fun!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Sep 18, 2011)

giggler said:


> When do peanuts go from "green" to "ripe"?..
> 
> heck, it's September here...
> 
> ...



Hey Eric....Forgot to get back to you till now....

Yes they are ready for harvest....Here anyway. ~~ I associate late August early September with green/boiled peanuts. This year they were available in early August ..The first ones I bought were a little immature for my liking though....Severe drought in Texas may have destroyed the crops..or there may not be a market for green/boiled peanuts in your area...I dunno~~~ Let your fingers do the walking and call several of your stores...Hopefully you'll strike it rich!! ~~~Good Luck finding some!!


----------

